# Kommastellen nach double



## Knothead (23. September 2004)

hallo 

ich schreibe ein RentenRatenProgramm das mit double arbeitet und
double Ergebnis ausgibt
nun möchte ich die ausgabe auf 3 Stellen nach dem Komma begrenzen

how to?


txc


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. September 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal mit:

```
import java.text.DecimalFormat;

public class DecimalFormatDemo {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("#.000");
		double d = 123.456789D;
		System.out.println(df.format(d));
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Knothead (23. September 2004)

suppi danke


----------

